# Journey - A Short Mad Dog Moments Film



## eatskisleep (Oct 28, 2008)

Journey

A Short Mad Dog Moments Movie ©2008

4 minutes 41 seconds.

Shot at Diablo Freeride Park, Mountain Creek, NJ.

Music by Incubus.



I didn't have much time to throw together an edit so it isn't anything special and you will probably notice a lot of crappy shots.

But it is also my first movie I have edited in about a year, so I guess that is good too.



Comments wanted/appreciated.



Thanks for watching.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice moovee.  Diablo is good times.  It's got a nice mix of new school SS stuff and some old school rooty, rocky sh*t.


----------



## JD (Oct 28, 2008)

noice.   Lift served ain't my thing, but that stuff looks well built.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice job on the movie! Well done!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm gonna have to try and watch it again later.  When I tried to watch it the other day I was way to consumed with thoughts of getting my first turns of the season in.  Now that that's out of that way I might have a longer attention span.  What I saw so far was good!


----------

